# How did Radagast Travel?



## 1stvermont (Jan 8, 2021)

I just finished a reread of the hobbit and it did not mention much about Radagast's modes of transportation. Is there a menation on LOTR or any other works of how he trevled? I would assume by horse.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 8, 2021)

1stvermont said:


> I just finished a reread of the hobbit and it did not mention much about Radagast's modes of transportation. Is there a menation on LOTR or any other works of how he trevled? I would assume by horse.


Yes, in LoTR volume 1, Book two, chapter II "The Council of Elrond", Gandalf described his meeting with Radagast, who was travelling by horse.


----------



## Elthir (Jan 8, 2021)

Radagast has a horse, mentioned in the Council of Elrond, upon which he rode off upon, after talking to Gandalf, in Gandalf's story.

Or something with better grammar 🐾

Drat. Gando beat me anyway.


----------



## Olorgando (Jan 8, 2021)

Slowpoke! 😁


----------



## Elthir (Jan 8, 2021)

My 🐴 stopped to graze!


----------



## 1stvermont (Jan 8, 2021)

great and thanks.


----------



## Sartr (Jan 14, 2021)

Sled pulled by team of gigantic rabbits is of course the correct answer.


----------

